# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  رابط لمباراة هلال كادوقلي و المريخ  اليوم 4 فبراير؟؟

## عبدالباقي عمر

*هل من رابط لمباراة هلال كادوقلي و المريخ  اليوم 4 فبراير؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد إبراهيم

*حقق المريخ فوزًا غاليًا على مضيفه هلال كادوقلي بلغ ثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت مساء اليوم”الثلاثاء” ضمن المرحلة الثامنة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وسجّل المريخ الهدف الأوّل عن طريق اللاعب صلاح نمر في الدقيقة الـ”13â€³، ليدرك محمد داؤود التعادل لهلال كادوقلي في الدقيقة الـ”45â€³ من ركلة جزاء.

وفي الشوط الثاني أضاف رمضان عجب الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة الـ”60â€³، فيما عزّز التش بالهدف الثالث في الدقيقة الـ”90â€³.
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*مبرووووك فوز مهم
                        	*

----------


## alenani

*مبروك الفوز الكبير على هلال كادوقلي بملعب الأخير ..
في تقديري تبقت للمريخ ثلاثة مباريات هامة جداً أمام الأهلي شندي بشندي وحي العرب ببورتسودان والشرطة بالقضارف إن حقق المريخ الفوز فيها وكسب نقاطها التسع فهو بإذن الله الأقرب للفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز للمرة الثانية توالياً ..ظ¥
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ماشالله على اللاعبين الجدد ثبات ما عادى وكانهم يلعبون من ذمان فى الزعيم
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مبرووووووووووك النقاط 
وبالتوفيق في مقبل المباريات
                        	*

----------


## Abu Reem

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alenani
					

مبروك الفوز الكبير على هلال كادوقلي بملعب الأخير ..
في تقديري تبقت للمريخ ثلاثة مباريات هامة جداً أمام الأهلي شندي بشندي وحي العرب ببورتسودان والشرطة بالقضارف إن حقق المريخ الفوز فيها وكسب نقاطها التسع فهو بإذن الله الأقرب للفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز للمرة الثانية توالياً ..ظ¥



مع ملاحظة أن الهلال لايزال أمامه جولة الأقاليم: الفلاح عطبره - هلال كادوقلي - أهلي شندي - حي العرب بورتسودان - حي الوادي نيالا - هلال الأبيض - مريخ الفاشر ...لا أعتقد أنه سيفوز فيها جميعها ..

*

----------


## Abu Reem

*مبروك .. ما في زول عندو فيديو القون التاني .. قون رمضان عجب؟ 
*

----------


## abufulla

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alenani
					

مبروك الفوز الكبير على هلال كادوقلي بملعب الأخير ..
في تقديري تبقت للمريخ ثلاثة مباريات هامة جداً أمام الأهلي شندي بشندي وحي العرب ببورتسودان والشرطة بالقضارف إن حقق المريخ الفوز فيها وكسب نقاطها التسع فهو بإذن الله الأقرب للفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز للمرة الثانية توالياً ..ظ¥





يعنى فى جماعة كدا كورتهم مامهمة ........ياخى دا غلبهم بساوى الدورى كلو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مليون مبروك لاشاوس المريخ الشجعان
كانوا في الموعد وماقصروا 
الى الامام يافرسان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ملخص مباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلي 3-1 




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مليارات التبريكات للفرقة الحمراء وللجماهير المريخية
*

----------

